# Detox gave me interesting results



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

I followed a water fast diet (consuming no solid foods or alternatives and simply drinking water only) for 3 days to originally see if my fecal odour was related to incomplete evacuation.
I can confirm mine is not related to this, however may be worsened by it if it was to occur.

On day one I gave myself a 1 litre enema irrigation and could confirm due to fast metabolism that any food I had consumed had left my body so I was technically empty. I took probiotics (Florastor) twice daily and found on the end of day 2 I had a sudden urge for a bowel movement which was surprising and expelled a very large amount of foul smelling yellow water like bile which continued every 30 minutes and was even present on day 3. Clearly my colon had this stored for some strange reason, which god knows how long had been there, or it had been due to a detoxification of the liver. I also experienced other detox symptoms such as severe back ache, severe bad breath and a white coating of the tongue.

This may be beneficial to reduce any odours you may have, but would read into it before taking forward. You would obviously need a few days free to rest and completely limit stress.

-Just to add, the water fast diet allows the body to be less preoccupied with digestion which it is usually bombarded with constantly, and have the opportunity for 2-3 solids days (or however long you want to follow the fast) to use its energy detoxing the body, cleaning organs and bringing the physical body back up to speed and health.
-It may also be noted that someone followed this fast for 40 days, and on the 36th day had a very very large bowel movement which clearly shows just how much our colons can be polluted with stored faeces. Obviously it is not recommend to ever try a fast this long but it was unbelievable the colon was still removing waste.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

That's really interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------

